# Visiting buildings related to the composers



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Which museums, residences, etc. related to the big-name composers have you visited, and what was your opinion of them?

I have been to the Bach Museum and Thomaskirche in Leipzig, which were interesting. I was also in the apartment (flat) in Vienna where Beethoven wrote the Eroica.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Bartók's house in Budapest is my favourite (!)

Lots in the Czech Republic, Dvorak's pad in Prague, and in Nelahozeves, Janáček's Hukvaldy, the top of the bell tower where Martinu lived for his early years in Polička, even Josef Suk's place in Křečovice.

There are far too many in Vienna to think about, but Heiligenstadt stood out for me.

And as a silly little thing, when I was 18, I visited the old Soviet Union, and bribed a policeman to let me into Novodevichy cemetery to go and see Shostakovich's grave. Best pack of cigarettes I ever lost!!!

It's a rubbish photo, no proof I took it, but I did, I promise!


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I would love to do a Bach pilgrimage. Visiting Silberman organs, Leipzig etc but it's highly unlikely to ever happen.

I am currently planning on visiting Handel's house in London.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

So many, too many too bore everyone with. Done lots of grave sites. One of my fondest memories was visiting Franz Schmidt's home in Perchtoldsdorf outside of Vienna. It was raining but I was determined to get a look when lo and behold the current occupant saw me and asked me to come in from the rain. She gave me a nice little tour and then over a cup of coffee told me what she knew about Schmidt living there. Wonderful afternoon. 

In Iowa, I've been to the home of Meredith Willson (The Music Man) in Mason City. It's been nicely preserved and set up as a little museum and for fans it's a great place to go and spend an hour or so. Karl King's home in Fort Dodge, and where Dvorak spent his summers in Spilville were also on that itinerary. Not much to see in either place. 

The one building that was most impressive was the Musikverein. I got a special tour from a member of the Gesellschaft that I got to know and she took me into the Goldensaal - the famous concert hall and let me stand on the podium and then told me to remember I'm standing in the exact spot occupied by every great conductor of the last 100 years playing the great music by every great composer. Very humbling.


----------



## GavinAmes (Jul 25, 2020)

It has to be the Festspielhaus in Bayreuth and Richard Wagner


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2020)

Ainola .


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Many years ago I did the place Dvorak stayed in Spillville, Iowa -- across the street from Ray Tlougan's House of Clocks -- a small private collection of antique clocks and watches.

I missed the Meredith Wilson house, but always got a kick out of his widow mentioning that year-in year-out, the royalty checks she got from the Beatles. cover of "Til There was You" exceeded those from all productions of The Music Man.


----------

